

Tesla runs into trouble, again - AllisonHX
http://www.washingtonpost.com/opinions/catherine-rampell-lawmakers-put-up-a-stop-sign-for-tesla/2014/10/23/ff328efa-5af4-11e4-bd61-346aee66ba29_story.html

======
transfire
How much longer does America have at this rate? We have fallen behind in
broadband speeds, we have no idea what a high speed train is, China is now the
#1 economy in the world, our adaption of renewable is at a snails pace, we
spend a million dollars to blow up a hill with an enemy flag in it in the
Middle East, and our medical system is multiple times more expensive with less
favorable outcomes in many cases. It's as if we are living on a borrowed
memory of a former self. And if we just keep telling ourselves we are the best
and all is super duper, then that makes it so. I can even imagine Congress
passing a law that declares it so.

~~~
stanleydrew
This is a bit dramatic, but the sentiment that we (America) should be doing
better in a number of areas is certainly appropriate.

There will always be people who fear change and want to protect the status
quo, especially when lots of money is involved.

Dealerships lobbying to protect their interests isn't particularly shocking,
nor is the fact that politicians are susceptible to lobbying. That happens in
China too I'm pretty sure.

~~~
vonklaus
I actually don't think this is dramatic. America is not competitive anymore.
Large monopolistic rent collectors are really holding back progress, and
honestly it wouldn't be a stretch to assume people would consider leaving the
country for opportunity elsewhere. As pointed out above, the internet is much
slower and becoming restricted, media companies are dictating content and
bandwith distribution, our infrastructure is from the 19th century (railways,
motorways) and our freedom is being eroded daily. Tesla has single handedly
tried to fix oil dependency and the energy crisis, and they are literally not
being allowed to sell their cars. It is going to be an interesting 5 years
going forward if nothing changes.

~~~
anonbanker
These are all reasons I left the US in 2007; I saw the writing on the wall.
Preparing to move to south america at this point, because as Doug Stanhope
says, this continent is done.

~~~
vonklaus
Thats pretty Galt. Where did you move too, what industry are you in?

~~~
anonbanker
I'm in the legal/IT industry, with side projects in digital audio production
and studio design. Moved to Canada first, so I can escape some of the economic
handcuffs, and now I'm saving my pennies for a move to Argentina.

------
vonklaus
Leaving aside how absurd this is, on balance this will have little effect on
Tesla. Detroit is the bankrupt remnants of the world auto capital (of ICE
cars). I would be surprised if Michigan represents a large share of business
for Tesla, which is supply constrained anyway. Eventually, they will be forced
to change tact, and lobby them to relocate when GM can no longer compete and
folds for a second time.

------
ChrisCinelli
Tesla's products are obviously too good for having dealerships to win in the
long term. When the voice of the people demanding for Teslas is going to be
stronger than the dealership's lobbyists these laws will be overturned.

Currently the people that can afford a Tesla can probably afford to buy it in
another state.

------
cast_asunder_12
Seriously though, what's so bad about distributing Tesla vehicles through a
dealership franchise?

Is it simply because it's less profitable than direct sales? Is it not
laissez-faire enough?

~~~
remarkEon
I think the answer might simply be that it's unnecessary, and that the
dealership model costs consumers money. Unnecessary because dealerships
primarily make their money through servicing and Telsa, because there's no
internal combustion engine, just doesn't have a lot of those costs. No oil
changes. No fuel system cleanings. Etc etc.

Now. What I don't like about this argument is sort of how snarky everyone gets
toward people hostile toward Tesla. The way they do it probably makes more
sense than the status quo. But being from the midwest, I can definitely get
how threatening that can be. That's for sure not an excuse, but people do need
to realize in their rhetoric that disruption hurts sometimes. And we shouldn't
be blind to that.

~~~
cast_asunder_12
It was just a genuine question. I'm amazed that I suffered downvotes because
of it, but it just goes to show that my instincts were correct (hence the
throwaway account), and that it would be perceived as a tone-deaf, buffoonish
question.

So much for the old adage: "there are no stupid questions"

------
Freestyler_3
Is this only happening in America?

~~~
fnordsensei
Unknown, but it seems like a stance that would be fairly unique to (a few
states in) USA. Norway, for example, where Tesla outsells all other cars, do
not enforce this.

